# Akios 656 CTM Magnets can be removed?



## kiyu (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Guys!!


I wanna try to use 656 CTM with only 2 magnets (original 4) I just want to remove 2 from the middle and leave the other 2 from the corners..

but I could not remove it easly.. anyone could remove them??

any tip or advice will be great!

Kind regards


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

i heated the tip of an upholstery needle to red hot with a propane torch and punched them out.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

I could get one out with another magnet placed on top but the other I had to use the method above .


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

So are you down to only two? And if so, is one + and the other - ?


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Yep +- no clicker wheel and no blocks .
Still feel that I could do with just a bit more speed at the end of the cast so will add another 50 m of line to it or go for a slightly faster set of bearings ( either by type or oil set up )
Was good for a few 210 220 M casts today .


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I was casting a T-ball (baseball) with a glow stick last night, with my 656CTM. Was facing wind gusts 15 - 25mph. I was able to dial the magnet setting up to 4 with no sign of fluff.
Great for fishing, but for distance, maybe a little too much magnet.
I also have an Akios shuttle. I don't know if the assembly is the same, but the shuttle magnet housing is plastic, held to the brackets with phillips head screws. Did you remove the housing? Hope I used the correct terminology.


----------



## kiyu (Jul 12, 2011)

psychonerdbeast said:


> i heated the tip of an upholstery needle to red hot with a propane torch and punched them out.


how many do you remove?



lrs said:


> Great for fishing, but for distance, maybe a little too much magnet.


Totally Agree on that!! that is why I want to remove 2 magnet to try..
2 magnet out and a little of oil Rocket on the bearing.

stupid question sorry but how could I know is the magnet are + or - ? if there is only 2 should be +- or ++ or --? Sorry..

Btw Thanks all for your help!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Take one of the magnets that you removed and color only one side with a sharpie or other perm. marker. Attach it to one of the magnets still attached, then the other. If the same side of the loose magnet is pointing up on both attachments then they are both ++ or both --. Either way, take one of them out and flip it over. Pretty simple and it makes a world of difference! Good luck.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

kiyu said:


> how many do you remove?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just throwing weight i remove one and polarity is +-+. for fishing and i usually only throw 4 or 5oz. i use all 4 polarity +-++.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I did make an error in my reporting. 
The reel I was using that night, with the T-ball and glowstick, was not the 656ctm, but was the Akios Shuttle. 
I was using the 656 ctm this morning, casting the T-ball. I had to be much more careful and deliberate. It does not seem to have the same braking power as the Akios shuttle I was using night before last.
I could set the 656 on the 2nd click, cast into 0 wind, and had to very careful to to blow it up.


----------

